
Why I Actively Discourage Online Tooling Like Jwt.io and Online JSON Validators - jamietanna
https://www.jvt.me/posts/2020/09/01/against-online-tooling/
======
jjeaff
I am also very careful about what I put into a website, but I will say that it
is -a lot- easier to inspect traffic on a website than with a native app.

------
EddieLomax
Just posting to say that I didn't finish reading the article, even though it
seemed interesting, because the color and layout is really hard to read. I'm
not color blind, it's just very unsettling in a way... somehow it gave me
anxiety as I was reading it.

~~~
jamietanna
I'm sorry to hear that - do you have anything you could recommend to maybe
improve it for your needs?

~~~
brinox
I'd recommend to at least give the option to have the text rendered in a font
suitable for long texts, which is a font with serifs.

I like monospace font for programming tasks but it is just not the right
choice for long reads.

